# Ausable 3/4/01



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Fished the upper river today, Dude do I have a story to tell!!!!
I got to the river kinda late and my normal spot at the meat hole was taken so I opted to take a walk and try some water I haven't tried yet this year. 10 minutes worth of casting into my trip and I saw a fish rise in the middle of a hole. I casted upstream from the fish maybe 10 yards and wham, bobber down!!! I set the hook and landed the fish. I was in for a shock when I landed it!!! Atlantic salmon 22"!!!!! Although I have never seen an atlantic in person I am 100% sure it was one after I compared the spots on my fish to some fesh silver browns that I saw at the surf this afternoon! The spots on my fish were black rectagles and the fish was long and skinny it was neet.
Anyway after I caught my fish I watched a group catching suckers in a good run so after lunch I thought I'd go and try to get a sucker. The run was full of logs so I put my float/jig combo on and wham bobber down. 5-6;b hen. Didn't land her because my line was wrapped around my tip and it snapped just before I could beach her. Then a little while later I hooked an absoulte pig out of that run that stretched my jig out!!! overall there weren't that many fish caught that I could see but I did pretty damn good! About time!!!!
oh yeah I saw some worked gravel already!! won't be long now!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

are you seroius about the atlantic salmon, would love to see pic if u got any. Can't believe they are still in there. Was it spawning @ all, or was it just a screwed up fish.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Weezer, that is most excellent! I have to know one thing though, what on earth would make you want to actually try and catch a sucker in march on the Ausable river?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey don't they have a couple atlantics mounted at wellmans. Seems like I remember one over the back door and one on the front side wall. 
Weezer, wasn't one of your goals for the year to get an atlantic? Looks like your off to a great start! Good job!


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Stelmon, I didn't have a camera on me when it happened. I only carry it when I have a fishing partner. 
I have no clue what that fish was doing there. I think atlantics spawn in the fall, but I'm not sure. They never been huge on my list of fish to study and pursue. I was excited when I caught it but I think I was more excited when I had those steelies on! Especially the hen!
What I want to know is what is the probability of catching an atlantic in the Ausable in March. I had to justify the release to my dad who was promised a fish for the grill. I told them that it was kinda like winning the lottery, or drawing an elk tag. 
Why did I want to catch a sucker? I knew that this run had a mixture of steelies and suckers, I guess I'd rather hook a sucker than get skunked if the steelies wouldn't bite. I don't particularly hate suckers, I only get frustrated when I am hooking them with every cast. anyway I am still in the part of the season when I expect to get skunked when I go. I don't know about you guys but I'm not doing so good this year!!! I know one thing, I am getting addicted to fishing jigs and floats. It doesn't feel as good as catching a fish on fly but it is way more effective than flies in the winter.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

hey weez, was it even in season to keep? should check the guide. anyways, Atlantics spawn in july august if i remember right for the St. Marys


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey weezer, I've used jigs and floats for years. To me they're made for each other. I know what you mean about the feel of the take though. Thats what keeps me so addicted to bottom bouncing. I keep one rod set up with a jig and float for working the shallow areas with lots of snags, and another rod for bottom bouncing. Haven't felt the take on my fly rod yet, so I don't know what that feels like, but I'll bet it's awsome too! Man I love steelhead!


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Bear with the new steelhead hunter for a minute.

What kind of jig are you using? 

Is the float like one of the small ice fishing floats?

When you say jig I think of the lead roundhead jigs I use for Walleyes or the smaller ones I use for crappies, is this the type of jig you are talking about?


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

The jigs that I am using are like a tube jig, 1/16th oz. and I tip them eith a wax worm or a spawn sack. Franks and Sportsman headquarters carry them. they are made by Z+3 Enterprises. You can use round headed jigs in 1/16, 1/32, 1/64 oz if you want but I really like those tube jigs.
The bobber is nothing special, You can use a regular stick bobber or you can get higher tech with a Thill rivermaster. As for now I have been using a larger Thill with weight attatched to the stem of the bobber, it works great on large rivers. On ething about floats for steelhead, instead of using the spring on the stem , replace it with rubber tubing. You can go into any bait shop along a steelhead river and they will sell you the bobbers. The proper jigs are harder to find.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

The biggest problem I have with jigs, is finding ones that have a good strong hook. Most are made for walleyes and crappies like you said. Theres a company called Beau Mac out of washington and they make actual steehead jigs. Their phone number is 253-939-8607. Ask for their catalog, I believe its free. Also I have ordered them from cabelas, and found them at different tackle stores up north. Shoeman turned me on to black bird floats. They work really cool but wont float any thing heavy. I think 3/8 was too heavy for them the last time I tried. I had to go with the next size smaller.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Erik, You should try those jigs that I use, they won't stretch out on a normal size steelie. I'll have a bunch of them on the Big Man on the 18th and I probably will be fishing the Ausable on Sunday this weekend if you want to tack a look at them.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Yah, I'm kind of in the market for ALL new tackle right at the moment. The other day when I was fishing, every time I'd get hung up and have to re- tie, I'd instinctively look to the rear corner of my boat for my tackle box. Then I'd remember, "oh yah, I don't have a tackle box anymore".


----------

